# A ride didn't show up in my trip history



## Super Nintendo Chalmers (Jun 16, 2015)

I ended a long 15 mile trip, and when it came time to rate the passenger, the fare kept doing a spinning wheel. I gave it like 3 minutes, but it kept doing it. I ended up just rating the passenger a 5 to see what would happen. Lo and behold, I look at my trip history and earnings, and the ride doesn't show up. Anyone have any luck with this? I already emailed support and this was like a 25 dollar ride.


----------



## Super Nintendo Chalmers (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't know the exact amount but it was probably in the 18-22 dollar range. I'm just curious if the passenger got charged, and where this money is going. Because as of right now, it's not going to me.


----------



## lilylake (Jul 4, 2015)

Mine kept doing the same spinning thing today, but all my trips showed up in the history when I looked later.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Had same issue with app today. I just rate pax and move on. It took about 10-15min for some of the history to show up in the apps trip history.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Good I'm not the only one then.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Im guessing the servers are at its limits with all new drivers on the road.


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

Yep. Same problems today. Servers were defiantly overloaded, or maybe hacked. I had the permanent spinning wheel tonight trying to end the ride around the same time. Restarted my phone and Uber wouldn't open. Had an Uber pool ride earlier with two sets of people for 7 minutes/1.5 miles that payed me $4.30. Seems like it should be more. Fare was listed as N/A at time of rating. I finally gave up and went home.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

On Fridays and Saturdays the trip history can take longer to upload also. I would just notate the time and miles it will probably show up. Remember Uber wants their money also so it will be there sometime.


----------



## ironUberman (Jul 8, 2015)

Same here. 25 min/ 15 mile trip completely gone from app and online dashboard. Hope they get it fixed soon!!!!!

Yellow cab hack???!!!!


----------



## nordway (May 11, 2015)

Same happens to me tonight, first time ever. Two trips in a row, both didn't show up in trip history even 3 hours later.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Was happening all night with me. Some trips showed with everything except the fare. Some didn't show up at all. Eventually everything showed up as it should. Took hours though.


----------



## DesDriver (Jun 9, 2015)

Same for me around 7pm Pacific. Exactly as op described.


----------



## Super Nintendo Chalmers (Jun 16, 2015)

I just woke up and it's there now. Glad to see I wasn't the only one.


----------



## sUBERucashcar (Jul 11, 2015)

Super Nintendo Chalmers said:


> I ended a long 15 mile trip, and when it came time to rate the passenger, the fare kept doing a spinning wheel. I gave it like 3 minutes, but it kept doing it. I ended up just rating the passenger a 5 to see what would happen. Lo and behold, I look at my trip history and earnings, and the ride doesn't show up. Anyone have any luck with this? I already emailed support and this was like a 25 dollar ride.





Super Nintendo Chalmers said:


> I ended a long 15 mile trip, and when it came time to rate the passenger, the fare kept doing a spinning wheel. I gave it like 3 minutes, but it kept doing it. I ended up just rating the passenger a 5 to see what would happen. Lo and behold, I look at my trip history and earnings, and the ride doesn't show up. Anyone have any luck with this? I already emailed support and this was like a 25 dollar ride.


Same here in Kansas City, MO...... My last 5 trips basically didn't exist.... It took five to tick me off enough to give up.... What gives? Virus? Hackers? Server burned up? .....Uber... Hello?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

This shit happens all the time. I check after each ride to make sure the ride has been properly credited. If it isn't, I stop driving immediately and contact Uber. I won't drive again until I get the proper credit. It can take a week or more of endless e-mails to Uber support until they fix it. Be relentless unless you have the type of personality that can chalk up getting ****ed by Uber as the cost of doing business. My personality does not allow for this.


----------



## sUBERucashcar (Jul 11, 2015)

Rele


Realityshark said:


> This shit happens all the time. I check after each ride to make sure the ride has been properly credited. If it isn't, I stop driving immediately and contact Uber. I won't drive again until I get the proper credit. It can take a week or more of endless e-mails to Uber support until they fix it. Be relentless unless you have the type of personality that can chalk up getting ****ed by Uber as the cost of doing business. My personality does not allow for this.


Do you send these notifications to a specific email address? Or, are you handling it through the Uber Partner App? Forgive these questions if they seem stupid... I've only been driving for Uber for 3 days... Haven't made it past the learning curve quite yet...


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Unfortunately, I have used the partner ap the few times this has happened to me. The partner ap is ****ed because you have to reference a trip to begin the process. I find it peculiar that Uber doesn't have a button to easily report something as common as trips that don't show up. Using the partner ap option of "serious issue" at least gets an e-mail response from someone at Uber. If you are lucky.....VERY lucky you will get someone who can actually comprehend your problem on the first try. This actually requires someone who reads your e-mail thoroughly and gives a shit. Remember to always sign your e-mails with your phone number (The one you gave to Uber) included. This is how they know which account to credit after you complain for a week or more. Once I get a CSR to respond, I begin the *****ing / begging process. Be professional in your e-mails. Refrain from saying things like, "Why did you send me a cut and pasted response asking for the trip ID# when, if you had read my e-mail, you'd see that one doesn't exist. Did you even read my e-mail you asshole?" or "Could you please forward my problem to someone who actually gives a shit." E-mails like that will get you ignored.

Be relentless...good luck. If you have time, please let us know the hell that you are about to go through to simply get paid for the work you have completed. Or prove that my experiences are only mine and Uber has an incredible response team that promptly and professionally fixes your problem. If anyone knows a better way to get paid when the ap ****s up, I'd love to hear their process, since my experiences with this issue and others has always left me hating Uber.


----------



## nordway (May 11, 2015)

All fares are in the log now, after few hours. Happened tonight again. Uber support advised not to worry:
"Thanks for writing in. Sometimes when we're having a tech error, there is a delay in creating the total calculated fare right away. No need to worry about this, as these fares are calculated shortly after. "

In fact I'm really satisfied with Uber-Phoenix support team. They reply and solve issues really fast.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Uber PAX app was updated twice in the past week on Android and there is no update log what was fixed on GooglePlayStore.

Its like putting a tail on the donkey while blind folded.


----------



## Super Nintendo Chalmers (Jun 16, 2015)

Happened again today. But i won't even bother emailing as it appears they have it under control.


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

Yeah everything corrected itself later. 

Uber, Wall Street Journal, NYSE, United Airlines....all just a coincidence?


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Thank you for this thread! I've now started keeping a written log of trips. I know I should have done it from the day I started driving so hush.


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> Thank you for this thread! I've now started keeping a written log of trips. I know I should have done it from the day I started driving so hush.


I don't do that and have no plan to. Too much hassle. I have faith in technology. Perhaps misplaced, but faith none the less.


----------



## Mainer (Aug 9, 2015)

I had this happen to me today as a rider, not a driver. I really don't want to stiff the guy. I don't have any way to report a problem without the trip, so I'm hoping it clears itself up.


----------

